# Leo morph question ..



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

this boy came in a bulk buy labelled as a Dreamsickle, I'm not so sure he is now.

There is a female that looks the same as him that is severely affected by Enigma syndrome also labelled as Dreamsickle. the boy is perfect & shows no sign of the syndrome at all.

if anyone could help out with a morph id it would be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

Dreamsicle is Mack Snow RAPTOR Engima

Id say this guy looks Mack RAPTOR. But im only going by the pics ive seen on the intertubes...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Got any eye pics? : victory:


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

> Got any eye pics? : victory:


I'll grab 1 a bit later ..



> Dreamsicle is Mack Snow RAPTOR Engima
> 
> Id say this guy looks Mack RAPTOR. But im only going by the pics ive seen on the intertubes...


looked at the Mack RAPTORS on Leopard Gecko Wiki & they're yellow, not brown like this boy, just different colour combo .. ?

can't feed the female anything other that mealies as she fits out something terrible


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The problem with RAPTOR morphs is that there is huge variation, and being able to differentiate between RAPTOR associated traits only comes with experience of looking/working with a wide variety.

One RAPTOR could be patternless... The next striped... the next banded.


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

best couple of eye shots I could get! macro lens is an hour away with my father :whip:



















they appear to be nearly completely black .. hope these help in the id ..


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

He`s a Mack Snow Tremper Enigma - no Eclipse (could be het eclipse though). He doesn`t have any of the `classic` eclipse markers to begin with, and if you save the image and play about with it on something like Picasa3, you can see that the eyes are classic Enigma effected eyes - all marbled and beautiful but no eclipsing  Looks like you have picked up a lucky Enigma that shows no visual problems at all.

Test breed him though to be 100% confirmed.


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

> He`s a Mack Snow Tremper Enigma - no Eclipse (could be het eclipse though). He doesn`t have any of the `classic` eclipse markers to begin with, and if you save the image and play about with it on something like Picasa3, you can see that the eyes are classic Enigma effected eyes - all marbled and beautiful but no eclipsing  Looks like you have picked up a lucky Enigma that shows no visual problems at all.
> 
> Test breed him though to be 100% confirmed.


thanks for the id, what would you suggest i pair him with to test his genetics??


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd agree with Funky...
Although looking dark the eyes aren't eclipse, so Mack Tremper Enigma : victory:

Test breed to a RAPTOR or Mack RAPTOR for the eclipse.... And produce Mack RAPTOR's or Super RAPTOR's if he is het eclipse :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ooh hes pretty!!


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with funky. Nice Leo swell.

Phil


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

cheers guys :2thumb:

now to find a nice mack raptor girl for him :mf_dribble:


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hes a little stunner


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

> Hes a little stunner


thanks : victory:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I have got a nice adult female mack RAPTOR for sale - shes a proven breeder and I only want £50 for her. You are about half an hour away from me so fairly local


----------

